
Ask HN: How to create a streaming media service on Roku or other devices? - gremlinsinc
I&#x27;m wondering are there any API&#x27;s, or best practices, or what sort of costs would one need up front in order to create a small scale PlutoTV that maybe starts w&#x2F; news channels, adds entertainment, and movies and binge watching, etc?<p>Is it possible without someone who has industry experience and connections with networks?<p>For example PlutoTV has CBSN and some CNN&#x2F;NBC news channels, though it appears not to be the standard feed from MSNBC or CNN 24&#x2F;7, but just looped feeds...
======
mimixco
Roku has an API and you can make your own private channel without any approval
or help. Users must discover your channel on their own and sideload it from
the Roku website rather than the device menu.

Content is a whole nother animal. Pluto TV is a Viacom product and spends
millions on licensing those shows (which, yes, are looped). You could show
free films or public domain content on your private channel (and many people
do), but getting licensed media will require buying the license from whoever
owns the productions.

